# Can I have Neolamprologus Multifasciatus in a 35 Gallon?



## froglover007 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello, I am new to cichlids, but I am definitely not new to aquariums. I also actively post on Aquaria Central and Aquatic Passion (on which I am a mod) so from experience I know it isn't effective to post questions in the newbie forum. Anyway, my question is this: Can I have a harem of Neolamprologus Multifasciatus in a 35 gallon tank? The tank is basically the same as a 55 gallon except for the height and two inches off the length. I read about the species in Practical Fishkeeping and I really want some but the biggest tank I have available is a 35. In the Practical Fishkeeping model they used a 66 gallon tank but it was very tall and practically a cube so I assume it is the same length of a 55. I know I could put a pair of another species and I might just do this if need be, but I would prefer to have this species. Anyway, what do you guys think?
Happy fishkeeping,
Tom


----------



## munkyspooker (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm new to cichlids, too. I'll be getting my first Multies within the next week. I have a 20 gallon long setup for them, and - from what I understand - you could successfully keep a colony in a 10 gallon tank. These are small fish - males get to be around 1.5", females around 1" - so they're well-suited to small tanks. So yes, you could have a colony of Multies in a 35 gallon, without a problem. You could probably fit some other fish in there as well.

-Tim


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

yep! they will do great in a 35


----------



## froglover007 (Dec 1, 2009)

OK that is great. I posted this before I read the article you guys have on here. Now another question: would a pair of julies go in there too? I am assuming not, but is there any other fish that I could put in there? I understand the prospect of a species tank, but it woudl be cool to have a couple others in here. Perhaps another species of shell-dweller?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep a pair of julies is a good fit, you can pick a non cichlid dither fish for the upper levels as well if you're so inclined.


----------



## munkyspooker (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm only giving you what I've learned from reading these forums - not from experience - so don't hold me to my word. I'm just trying to save you some searching:

Ixnay on the other species of shell dweller in the same tank - from what I've been told, you don't mix species of shellies in the same tank. In my 20 long, I was looking at adding a pair of Julies (specifically Julidochromis transcriptus) and giving them some rockwork to fluff about in. In a 35 gallon, I could easily see a colony of Multies, a pair of Julies, and perhaps a school of mid/top range dwelling fish like Cyprichromis (or Paracyprichromis) - or go the easy route like I did and buy some Zebra Danios. The Cyps are also from Lake Tang, so you'll be making a little biotope if you go that route.

Also, if you didn't want Julies, you could go the way of Altolamprologus calvus or compressiceps, which get larger (something like 5"-6"). From what I understand, they're also rock-dwellers and breed in tight rockwork or narrow shells (think conch shells).

Personally, I've decided to go with Multies and Danios - Danios just to add some motion, and get the Multies moving around and whatnot, "dither fish" is the term I believe. If I had a 35 gallon to work with, I'd have Multies (or another shellie) on the bottom layer, and Cyps on the mid to top layer. Check out some of the site sponsors, as they have some gorgeous Cyps (Paracyprichromis nigripinnis "Neon Blue" is my favorite).

Hope this helps. Remember - this information is not from experience, it's just from me reading the forums. Feel free to PM me if you want the exact sources of the Cyps I mentioned, as I don't believe we're allowed to name specific names in the forum.

-Tim


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

35 gallons is too small for cyps, you may be able to get away with dwarf cyps, but that's only something I would recommend to experienced hobbyists. You're better off trying just one species of rockdweller with the multies if you really want them to take off. You can also add an African shoaling fish for the upper strata. I'm doing lampeyes right now and they are fabulous little fish. You can also exchange the julies for Altolamprologus calvus or maybe Neolamprologus caudopunctatus.


----------



## froglover007 (Dec 1, 2009)

OK so from what I have collected some lampeyes would be good. What about Sawbwa barbs? Not really African but they come from really hard water.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

If I were you, I would have rockwork on one side for a pair of dwarf Julies--transcriptus, ornatus, or dickfeldi, or Altolamprologus or N. caudopunctatus as Darkside suggests. Then have some lampeyes and you have a nice African community. I would stick to three species max in a tank of that size. Maybe even start with two and see how things develop. In order to get a pair of some of these species, you usually need to get a group of them and let a pair bond develop and then get rid of the others.

I was wondering about those lampeyes the other day--are they okay in higher pH and harder water? Are there any other small African tetras or cyprinids that can tolerate conditions good for Tangs? I kept running into ones that needed soft water, but haven't done enough research yet.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

froglover007 said:


> OK so from what I have collected some lampeyes would be good. What about Sawbwa barbs? Not really African but they come from really hard water.


I just looked up those barbs--really pretty little fish! I love tetras and barbs. If you wanted those, I would skip the lampeyes.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Dwarf rainbows are a common dither used in Tang tanks. You can keep pretty much any neutral water fish as a dither. Danios are common and some people do various barbs. Because you're keeping such small fish your options for dithers are wide open.


----------

